# الفانيلا مادة عطرية لمختلف الصناعات



## abue tycer (3 أغسطس 2011)

ملف عن مادة الفانيلا العطرية المستخدمة في مختلف الصناعات اتمنى الفائدة والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (16 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منصور عمر (15 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الشنهاب (17 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## منصور عمر (18 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

الأخ الكريم مشكور على هذه المعلومات وأود الاستفسار عن طريقة تصنيع وخلط سكر الفانيلا بشكل تجاري 

وشكرا


----------

